# Here Come the Horror Movie Good Guys!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When you do a thread about the good or the bad, you must in all fairness give the other a tip of the hat. In most Horror films, the so-called good guys are more often than not over shadowed by their antagonist. Here are some I like and was glad not to see their goose get cooked in any film they were in where the others around them were usually fricaseed and pureed in the most dire of manners.

1. Vampire Hunter D. D is a Dunpeel, i.e the son of a human and a Vampire. His father is none other than The Lord of Vampires himself, Dracula. There have been two movies spotlighting this anime character, and rumour has it that there may even be a live action production in the works. D, hates all Vampires, and slaughters them whenever he comes in contact with them. Count Magnus Lee, Meier Link and The Blood Countess have all felt the edge of his steel. How long will it be before that self-same sword finds its way to the heart of his father? I'm sure there will be a film in the future that covers that adventure and how he came to have a talking wise-cracking hand for a companion.

2. Ellen Ripley. Sigourney Weavers character has become cememnted in it's place as a Hollywood Legend. Originally, just a Lieutenant Flight Officer in the movie *Alien* over the ensuing films, she became something more. She's as tough as they come, and has dared where tougher men have faltered. Having survived two of the franchise's movies, she was taken out in the third. her spirit did not die, and that was capitalized on in *Alien Resurrection.* Fully expect a fifth one to come about as there are talks with Weaver about doing another film.

3. Ash. Is there a Horror Icon who, though not a villian is more beloved and revered than almost any other? The boomstick weilding, chain saw sporting, sarcasm spewing, S-Mart Housewares employee has seen more action and horror than most Hollywood good guys and has managed, more or less, to keep his skin intact against the onslaught of the Deadites. Fans are screaming for a fourth film, and thus far, director Sam Raimi has turned a deaf ear to the idea. How long can he put off the legion of Ash fans, before an *Evil Dead IV* is made? I suspect not long after *Spiderman 2* hits theaters, the rumblings of a fouth installment will be heard again of the Ash saga.

4. Reggie, the Ice Cream Man. Reg has been in as much crap as Ash of the *Evil Dead* series. It probably came as a shock to director/writer Don Coscarelli that the balding middle aged ice cream vendor became a breakout character from his much vaunted *Phantasm * series. His character wasn't dealt with much in the first movie, but his presence was definitely felt from the second one on. Coscarelli will finally direct *Phantasms End* since the smash hit *Bubba Ho-Tep* put him in demand. It's great that there will be some closure to this series, unlike another one who's initials are E.D.

5. Brigette Fitzgerald. The 15 year old resident of Bailey Downs has a problem that few can identify with. She is a lycanthrope. made that way, because she chose to show her then changing sister Ginger that she meant what she said about them sticking together through thick and thin. She made some ultimate sacrifices to save her sister and herself as well, but the disease was too much for either girl to handle. The ending of *Ginger Snaps Unleashed* suggests there might be another sequel (There is a prequel to be releashed Sept. 7, but that doesn't count.) It would be great if Brigette returns one more time to see if she can defeat the one lycanthrope she wasn't able to--herself.

6. R.G. MacCready. Kurt Russells rough n' tumble helicopter pilot from the film by The Great John Carpenter *The Thing* was able to defeat an alien in the guises of his tem mates in extreme polar tempratures, and still walk out of it with his skin intact. There are rumours MAJOR RUMOURS that there may be a sequel to this, but I for one do not think it will work (if it does at all) without Russells character. This movie did not do well when it first hit the big screen but rapidly gained a cult following when VCR's became prevalent in American homes, and a lot of it can be attributed to the character of MacCready. Russell is a very versatile actor, whom I wouldn't mind seeing battling the alien menace just one more time.

7. Jack Crow. Yet another John Carpenter film *Vampires* has a character to make my list. Jack Crow doesn't screw around when it comes to putting a stake in the heart of the Undead. His philosphy though unspoken seems to be "Kill--With the most Extreme Prejudice." A job he does very well and doesn't mind breaking a few laws to do so. That's dedication! Jan Valek, the Vampire King in this film didn't have a prayer.

8. Kirstie Cotton. Kirstie defeated the Cenobites and their sinister machinations on more than one occasion in the *Hellraiser * series with little to no help. Kirstie also shows a shrewd, conniving side in *Hellraiser: Hellseeker* the sixth movie in the series. Not only is she a hottie but she's smart and has been through Hell and back and lived to tell the tale on several occasions. What a woman!

9. Tommy Jarvis. Who else has faced the Murder Machine Jason Voorhees and has managed to kill him not once, but TWICE and still walk away from the carnage? Jarvis is much connected with the *Friday the 13th * mythos as Jason is, because he's resourceful, and has managed to escape the most prolific mass murderer on the silver screen without any lasting physical damage. There is scant wonder that Jarvis is in arguably the two best films of the series. Thom Matthews and Corey Feldman put in two great performances as the tortured and driven Tommy Jarvis. I wouldn't mind seeing another installment where Jarvis returns to Crystal Lake to finally put to rest his main nemesis as he has read in the papers about the murders that continue on after he supposedly took him out in part six. :voorhees:

10. Blade. It is only fitting since I began the list with a Vampire Slayer, that I end it with one. The Daywalker kicks Vampire ass with the same brutality afforded his fellow slayers D and Jack Crow in the *Blade* series. His next foe WILL be the top Vamp himself, and he will do it alongside The Nightstalkers, Rachel Whistler and Hannibal King. Unfortunately, this will not be seen until later in the year, after it was moved from its August release. I don't like the moving that has been done this year with movies, but oh well. I guess I will have to be content watching the first two until *Blade:Trinity* hits in November. Ahhh, Fall seems such a long way to go.


----------

